# Corn catcher



## solar 17 (Jan 22, 2010)

*This young bloke [wild] loves to eat the fresh corn from underneath the bird enclosures...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*
*




*


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 22, 2010)

haha, the tittle is nicely worded to draw people in.
hope s/he stays around for you and your corn.


Will


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah love the title, must be cool having resident EBDs around


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 22, 2010)

I think the bloke is a sheila


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 22, 2010)

It does look kind of like my EBD girl... I think she's a girl too! I must try mine with corn. All she seems to eat on her own is crickets and superworms and everything else I have to open her mouth and put in, and hope she eats a little before spitting it out.
Anyway, she's beautiful!!! you amy get lucky and have another one come aruond, or she may lay eggs nearby and you'll get some little ones!!
What kind of birds do you have?


----------



## Costa (Jan 22, 2010)

you lucky bugger.
the only lizards ive ever seen around these parts are common garden skinks. although they are still interesting to watch if you lay low and silent for a while to watch them come out and hunt.


----------

